# Super accuracy; OTT or TTF?



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

I have discovered that I love shooting OTT. Question is, can I entertain dreams of cutting cards/lighting matches with this rig? Is it as accurate (all other factors constant)? Who is doing it already?

I have noticed that the top 3 shooters in last weekends MWST shoot TTF!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes. OTT is accurate. Your doing well so stay with it. In the most recent PFS challenge , everyone used OTT band attachment to cut cards.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

It think there both accurate. It's the shooter that needs the practice to utilize the full accuracy potential with either shooting style TTF or OTT.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Personally I'm way better at OTT I've tried to shoot TTF before and after a while I could be accurate but I wasn't very consistent. I don't cut cards or anything OTT but I've been cutting pencils within the first couple of tries and that's a fairly hard shot so for me it's definitely OTT.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I was thinking the same after noticing so many shooting incredibly well TTF. I tried it again after observing this. With the same bands the shots seemed very slow compared to OTT. That may be due to the fact I flip? Maybe?


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Have yet to master accuracy with OTT, but TTF (through the forks) is amazingly accurate for me.


----------



## jodigirl (Jun 10, 2013)

kenyaslinger said:


> I have discovered that I love shooting OTT. Question is, can I entertain dreams of cutting cards/lighting matches with this rig? Is it as accurate (all other factors constant)? Who is doing it already?
> 
> I have noticed that the top 3 shooters in last weekends MWST shoot TTF!!


I am going to try TTF because OTT hasn't been working out for me. I received some helpful advice from Rayshot at MWST and hope to improve my accuracy.


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

I can't hit the ground with OTT, so I stick with TTF. Its best to try both and then stay with what works for you. Each can be extremely accurate.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm trying Ott just to keep from getting in a rut so to speak. From watching all of the shooters at MWST I think they have their shooting form almost perfect every time they shoot. I think most of them could shoot most any slingshot with a high degree of accuracy. I do have one thing to say and I hope I don't get into trouble. THIS IS MY OPINION only!!!!!!!! I have watched both MJ and Jodi shoot, they are both awesome shooters. It's tough to run an event such as the MWST and get ready for school to start in a week or so especially when your classroom is not ready. Whatever Jodi decides to shoot she will be fine. I know it's tough to delegate certain jobs when it's your first ever MWST but hopefully that will come with time. I truly believe the McClures put as much effort as possible into this tournament so that everyone would have a great time. And they succeeded !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm not making excuses for anyone, just telling the facts.


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for the very helpful comments guys! It seems it all goes down to WHAT WORKS for someone! I'll keep at OTT - its fun for me, especially the snap shooting - even if I miss the target, I still enjoy it. And if you guys say it's accurate, then it is!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Definitely I know for a fact bill hays has cut cards OTT and TTF I'm honestly kind of surprised I thought more people shot OTT but I agree with you I love shooting OTT it really is fun and I'm fairly accurate and consistant with it. When I shoot TTF on the other hand I'm still fairly accurate but it's not near as fun and i'm not near as consistent. Just my two cents.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

All of my badge shots were done with an OTT frame of one sort or another (I will count my Alleycat in this category). It just depends on consistency and practice.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi guys i find it depends on what frame im using, for example my scouts i like to shoot them ott only no more fork hits . and my hts and tube master i shoot ttf though im still new im equally accurate with both ways


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

All my badges were won shooting OTT. I can't get the same results with TTF so far. In fact, I don't really understand why TTF is so successful for the great shooters who use it. For me the thin band-edge is the perfect aiming aid.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

ASH that's exactly what i'm saying I have tried TTF and I just can't seem to get the same consistency that I get with OTT and OTT is so much more fun to shoot when I shoot TTF I get annoyed really quickly because you have to focus so much more to keep everything lined up where with OTT you just look down the bands and flip.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

try marking a center line down the upper band and use it as an aiming guide. Pretty sure its a Bill Hays trick but it works very well when learning to shoot TTF. I used this like at first and it made the shooter aware of how square the bands were to the frame. It also readily indicates how the band/frame geometry changes with variations in how you draw and hold your ammo. These are all small fine visual observations which you learn to do a rapid scan/check for each time you draw and shoot. my bands dont get lines anymore as TTF has become very instinctive now.

As for OTT, I learned to shoot that way and still pick up a slinger with the bands on that way. I think I even might shoot OTT better now than I did before switching to TTF simply because TTF taught me how to shoot with accuracy.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I like to shoot OTT and TTF but mostly TTF.

Which one is better depends on what fits better for You or just have to practice a lot.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

TTF tends to give better results if you want to be fairly accurate with the least amount of practice. In my opinion this is due to ttf giving you a sight picture which is fairly close to that of a firearm.

But beyond that it's all about what you prefer and what you practice with.

For various reasons including the fact I cant my frames forward I prefer Ott. And I have found through practice and experimentation that by aiming down the Bands I can get a sight picture almost as good for me as I could with TTF. I also find Ott lets me fire more rapidly. And on top of everything else the frames tend to be a little bit more pocketable.

But this decision should be made almost entirely based on what is comfortable for you. Everything else can be adjusted or gotten used to.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a couple of TTF frames but I usually shoot OTT. The old videos from Torsten were a big encouragement for me. He has quite a few vids online.


----------

